
Ask HN: Are you a hacker? - itsevrgrn
Although I am a designer, I identify with hackers. I am passionate about building things, but I am not good enough at development(still learning) to bring these designs to life. I am fascinated by hacker culture, and disappointed that there is not more of it at my university.<p>I am university student with experience in graphic design, and UI&#x2F;UX looking for hackers to work on projects with. If you want to work with a designer on your next side project please reach out.
======
yesenadam
Some thoughts on what the word means:

It's changed over the years.. in the early 80s, a hacker was a programmer who
knew their computer inside out, so they could do anything they wanted, not
what they were supposed to be doing. I had a computer with a Z80, and read a
series called "The Hacker's Handbook" which featured stuff like inserting
little machine language routines into the comments of your BASIC program so
you could do whatever you wanted, and very fast. Later I wrote assembler
routines, hand-translated them to machine code and inserted them into Turbo
Pascal functions. That definitely counted as hacking then..

Reading Kevin Mitnick's books, he could do almost anything programmer-hackers
can do, and a lot more besides, just by making a few phone calls, and by
knowing a lot about the organizations/systems/codes/protocols/authorizations
involved.

Sprite of spritesmods.com says "I'm an avid hacker...I enjoy ripping different
pieces of hardware apart and using them in a way they weren't meant to use"

The popular sense of the word today is more like.. a criminal, breaking laws
and stealing from people and organizations with their bash expertise.

------
mabynogy
> ...I am passionate about building things, but I am not good enough at
> development(still learning) to bring these designs to life.

I'm like you. You don't always a deep and universal knowledge to find quick
hacks. It's mostly about curiosity and creativity.

> ...please reach out.

Feel free to reach us to talk about hacking or anything else - look at my
profile.

------
t1k3
I may be romanticizing this a bit but when I was coming up, you earned the
term hacker. It was bestowed upon you, not something you claimed about
yourself.

------
SirLJ
Maybe :-) I am not a developer nor a designer, but I am successfully "hacking"
Wall Street :-)

------
malux85
Put you contact info in your profile :)

------
quickthrower2
What is your definition of hacker?

